# Acer dumps Thunderbolt ports from new PCs in favor of USB 3.0



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In June 2012, Acer released the Aspire S5 Ultrabook and it was the first such Windows Ultrabook released that incorporated the Thunderbolt port that was developed by Intel. Now Acer has decided to discontinue adding Thunderbolt ports in its Windows PC products in favor of USB 3.0.
> 
> CNet.com reports that, according to an Acer spokesperson, one of the reason for dumping Thunderbolt support was that it cost more than USB 3.0. The spokesperson said of USB 3.0, "It's less expensive, offers comparable bandwidth, charging for devices such as mobile phones, and has a large installed base of accessories and peripherals."


Here


----------



## Gizmoto (Dec 31, 2010)

Are you upset over this? or are you just telling us about this?

ALSO

"One of the reason for dumping Thunderbolt support was that it cost more than USB 3.0. The spokesperson said of USB 3.0, "It's less expensive, offers comparable bandwidth, charging for devices such as mobile phones, and has a large installed base of accessories and peripherals." Is this not true? yes thunderbolt is faster but cost more.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm not upset with this....I just love Technological advances.... :up:


----------

